# Just a few questions before purchasing my first tegu.



## msmith14 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi I have been considering getting a tegu for a wile now and i was wondering if some one could help me out with the basics before i perches my first tegu. 

First of all there are not any breeders in my area so i am considering purchasing one from on line and having it shipped to me. I have never had a live animal shipped to me before and I am a little worried about not being able to see the tegu first to make sure its healthy and the last thing i want is for it to get injured during shipping. I am looking into varnyard to purchase my first tegu from. Has any one ever had any problems with this breeder?

Also after I receive the tegu should i feed it right away or gust leave it in its cage for a day or two to let it adjust? Could i feed it just ground turkey or should i give it a combination of crickets and turkey or just crickets? 

Thanks for all the help guys i am just getting a little worried about my first tegu being healthy and I want to be able to care for it the right way.


----------



## james.w (Nov 28, 2011)

msmith14 said:


> Hi I have been considering getting a tegu for a wile now and i was wondering if some one could help me out with the basics before i perches my first tegu.
> 
> First of all there are not any breeders in my area so i am considering purchasing one from on line and having it shipped to me. I have never had a live animal shipped to me before and I am a little worried about not being able to see the tegu first to make sure its healthy and the last thing i want is for it to get injured during shipping. I am looking into varnyard to purchase my first tegu from. Has any one ever had any problems with this breeder?
> 
> ...



*It is very commendable that you are asking questions BEFORE you get the animal home. Feel free to ask anything, also take advantage of the search function on this forum, there is plenty of info here.*


----------



## glk832 (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats on wanting to get a tegu... Man I remember when I first was thinking about getting a tegu a month later after over 100hrs of research I made my first purchase I got mine from a guy online from fauna....Buying online can be easy process I asked him question for about a month before I bought her so ask any question that comes to mind... Shipping will be a breeze if the person is knowlegable on shipping and weather is in your favor.. Make sure the shipper has your correct address. Heard a few issues with him ( Vanyard) being hard to get in contact with during the purchase process and a young lady not getting her red tegu and not getting a refund but that your choice to make not trying to dawg the man just letting u know what I have read... When I got my gu she was in her last weeks of hibernation so I didnt see her for about 3weeks when I first got her so I could feed her until she came out and stayed out.. I try to switch her diet as much as possible fruits,veggies whole prey (mice) ground turkey with cod liver oil and beef liver and fish Tilapea...... I have feed her any insects yet..


----------



## msmith14 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank for the help guys!

I live in upstate New York.

What would be the most reliable breeder that you recommend?

Also a question on hibernation do tegus go into hibernation even when they are housed in doors with the same heating and lighting all year around? If so should i expect my tegu no not eat or come out at all during this time? Or will they just slow down and not eat as much?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 29, 2011)

You can get one from Johnny at Teguterra. He has a few left. If not him you can try Underground reptiles, or check faunaclassifieds and kingsnake.com.

As for your question regarding hibernation/lighting year round/brumation, your gu will go into hibernation if it wants to, whether the lighting be on or off, or it could just slow down and sleep most of the day but come out to bask for a period of time. If it hibernates, expect it to stop eating and go down for weeks, leading to months. If it brumates/slows down, it'll eat less, sleep more, bask whenever its out and go back to sleeping.

That's my take on it.


----------



## got10 (Nov 29, 2011)

james.w said:


> msmith14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have been considering getting a tegu for a wile now and i was wondering if some one could help me out with the basics before i perches my first tegu.
> ...



You should go to craigslist That is where I purchased my red male for 100 bucks. Plenty of people are realizing that they are more than a cool pet. They are a responsibility that they were not prepared .


----------



## james.w (Nov 29, 2011)

Are you looking for a hatchling or does age/size not matter?


----------



## msmith14 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah I am looking for hatchlings.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Dec 6, 2011)

Varnyard Herps in my opinion is one of the most reputable Tegu breeders. The next best would be TeguTerra. The only problem is that you have to either reserve an egg or check their sites every day until you find one available. The good part though is that the friendly workers their would not give you an unhealthy animal and are VERY experienced with shipping. If you are inpatient like me, and don't like waiting, there is always Big Apple Pet Supply. I have never used them for anything YET, but, from what I can see they aren't too bad. Especially not with shipping live animals. The reason I am telling you about them is because they have them all year long (most of the time). They are a little bit pricy but they are captive bred.

For feeding I would offer food (in a "feeding cage," AKA not its enclosure) when you first get your animal as it might be hungry from its journey. If not save it for later and try it again in 2-3 days. Also during that period of time do not play with your animal or start taming it down, as it is trying to settle into its brand new home.


----------

